# 06 or 07 gmc stereo help



## antlers34 (Sep 12, 2006)

My friend has a 06 or 07 gmc sierra, and im goin to help him put a aftermarket cd player in, we went to walmart and found the dash kit, but when i looked for the wire harness so i wouldent have to cut any wires i couldent find one, ive looked at abunch of different places and havent been able to find one. Can some1 help me out and tell me where to find one or what else to do?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Did you look at Crutchfield's site?


----------

